# HUS Prospect



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think he's over at the knee, rather than back. 

Lizzie


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is not back at the knee. He is over at the knee if anything. That is not a fault in a jumper. 

Jump him. See how his form is over fences. He has a lot of power behind. He has a steep shoulder but high enough point of shoulder.. he might be quite pretty in the air. 

His neck is weak and the tie in on top is low. He needs to be ridden back to frront and learn how to balance and collect (not surprising in a 4 year old). 

I think he is quite nice over all as a package. Do try the jumping. He might make a nice hunter or equitation horse.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

Would him being over at the knee restrict him in any way?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i think he's pretty darn nice! if he's over at the knee, it ain't much. his front right knee almost looks a tiny bit swollen, or perhaps it's just the photo. his back is long, but he has the long legs to go with it. I really like his hip angle and size and that his hocks are low and front canons short. In fact, other than that his neck is a bit short in comparison with the rest of him, I think he has excellent conformation. However, my knowledge base is not as wide as Elana's.

his neck will muscle out nicely in time. I think he's super handsome , and under oakbark colored tack he'd be stunning.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Love this guy....and for AQHA Hunters...you can't get any better than the Sky Blue Walker line! The stud's owner is a friend of mine....love this line.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

I love the line as well! He is a little on the mouthy side but is getting better. Quick learner, hard worker and a DREAM undersaddle. Has such a smooth rocking horse canter! Really good minded boy. I love him!


----------



## bhorselover (Aug 28, 2011)

Thats awesome your enjoying him. I have a friend with a qh that is over the knee and he sometimes is sore after a long ride or run but its different in all cases goo luck.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been keeping a close eye on him and he seems fine so far!


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

GiftedGlider said:


> I love the line as well! He is a little on the mouthy side but is getting better. Quick learner, hard worker and a DREAM undersaddle. Has such a smooth rocking horse canter! Really good minded boy. I love him!


My Only Blue Sky is still mouthy. Think it runs in the family?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

By 'mouthy', do you mean bitey or loud?

Lizzie


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I'd say he is more lippy with some teeth at times.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> By 'mouthy', do you mean bitey or loud?
> 
> Lizzie


Not biting, he just likes trying to get things in his mouth. Crossties, lead ropes, reins...


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^every heavily bred Poco Bueno horse I've owned was like this. And I mean linebred foundationPocos, not just Poco Bueno once in the whole pedigree umpteen years ago.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Funny! As far as quirks go, it is one I am willing to live with.


----------

